# Happy Anniversary Campers Louise/Andy



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Happy Anniversary!









Hope you have a great anniversary and find time for something special for just the two of you!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Happy Day!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Happy Anniversary!!! I wish both of you continued success and happiness!









Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Happy Anniversary!!!! sunny

How years???? My wife and I are approaching 15

Thor


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Happy 19th, Campers L & A! And many, many more.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Wow, congratulations! 19 is excellent!


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Happy Anniversary Louise & Andy...









Vern & Kathy


----------

